# Most underrated “feature”



## shareef777

So my wife took my 3 and I got stuck with her Pilot. As I was driving the fuel indicator turned on. I’m out here now filling up gas in below freezing temps. Charging at home everyday in my attached garage truly is the most under-rated feature of an EV.


----------



## FRC

Your point @shareef777 is certainly in my top three. But, for me, the most overlooked and underappreciated feature of Tesla is the SUPERCHARGING NETWORK. I don't think that, absent this commitment by Tesla, upfront, I would currently be a Tesla owner. I was never interested in an urban commuter, and Tesla(should we give credit to Elon for this) wisely saw that most buyers needed to see that an EV could meet all their needs. They were correct. Without their commitment to a Supercharging Network, I would never have made a $70,000+ commitment to Tesla.


----------



## shareef777

FRC said:


> Your point @shareef777 is certainly in my top three. But, for me, the most overlooked and underappreciated feature of Tesla is the SUPERCHARGING NETWORK. I don't think that, absent this commitment by Tesla, upfront, I would currently be a Tesla owner. I was never interested in an urban commuter, and Tesla(should we give credit to Elon for this) wisely saw that most buyers needed to see that an EV could meet all their needs. They were correct. Without their commitment to a Supercharging Network, I would never have made a $70,000+ commitment to Tesla.


I leveraged the SC network once in a (almost) year of ownership. And it wasn't an absolute necessity. If anything, I'd of been better off taken my wife's car (CRV at the time). More room, and I'd of arrived at the destination faster. So while I don't doubt the SC network swayed some decisions, for me it gave me an unnecessarily longer commute. We plan on making the same trip again in a couple months and are 100% set on using our ICE vehicle. Still waiting for v3 to be the standard before retrying that again. Maybe when we get the Y in a few years.


----------



## FRC

I think I was likely a touch ineloquent. I'm not saying that the SCing network is absolutely necessary to EV usage. I'm saying that, without this network, I would never have discovered that this network is not absolutely necessary. Absent the SCer network, I wouldn't have adopted and I wouldn't be telling all that will listen about the wonders of Tesla. Thus, for me, the SCer network is an immense "underrated feature" of Tesla.


----------



## msjulie

Too many people are still afraid of EVs and the SC network goes miles in putting people at ease for the once/twice yearly longer trips (vs daily commute slog) that bring about dreaded range anxiety.

The fact that most driving most people do would work fine with an EV and home charging is something most of those people don't realize until they've owned an EV a while, similar to @FRC 's experience.


----------



## GDN

I'll say it is very nice being able to pull in to the garage and just plug in. That is a nice huge benefit. I love not having to pump gas in the cold weather. However, with all of the new competition coming, there is a scary chance they will not survive or catch on, and a big reason is very likely because they don't have a good network for nationwide charging. They will just become much more expensive urban commuter cars to to use @FRC 's moniker there.

No one in a Tesla has to think twice about heading to almost anywhere across the country - at least the US and Canada for sure since that is where a good portion of us are at.

Ford is promising the same level, but it will be a hodge podge of different types of charging, way off the beaten path, single chargers that may already be in use and likely have no good way of warning you before you get there, etc. This alone will be a huge headline and will scare of other potential adopters.


----------



## garsh

Wow, this topic got hijacked rather quickly 

I agree with FRC's point about the SC network making adoption more palatable to the uninitiated. But @shareef777 is correct - the absolute best, and underappreciated feature of driving electric is never stopping for gas, and waking up every morning to a "full tank".


----------



## Ed Woodrick

It's one of my biggest points, but not really understood by ICE users.
I don't have to go to the gas station is assumed for gas, but reality is that I don't have to go anywhere


----------



## Mr. Spacely

No oil changes, etc. I've owned the car almost a year. My maintenance so far was $20 for a tire rotation...


----------



## JasonF

FRC said:


> I think I was likely a touch ineloquent. I'm not saying that the SCing network is absolutely necessary to EV usage. I'm saying that, without this network, I would never have discovered that this network is not absolutely necessary. Absent the SCer network, I wouldn't have adopted and I wouldn't be telling all that will listen about the wonders of Tesla. Thus, for me, the SCer network is an immense "underrated feature" of Tesla.


I feel that the Supercharger network is an essential feature for EV _perception. _Before that concept existed, customers and manufacturers both relegated EV's to "city car" - the 2nd car you might buy, if you can afford it, to commute to work and back, to supplement your "real car" that burns gasoline and you use to go even on relatively short trips.


----------



## John

I think the feature I enjoy the most that people rarely talk about—unless perhaps to complain—is the traffic-aware navigation.
Very accurate and I really enjoy it constantly.


----------



## Nom

I had to think about this ... and I may change my mind ... but for me, I love how ‘smoothly’ and instantly the car reacts to the acceleration pedal.

No down shifts, no sounds of struggle ... just an awesome glide up in speed with barely a sense of effort. Silky smooth. I still love it after a year of experiencing it.


----------



## GeoJohn23

Nom said:


> I had to think about this ... and I may change my mind ... but for me, I love how 'smoothly' and instantly the car reacts to the acceleration pedal.
> 
> No down shifts, no sounds of struggle ... just an awesome glide up in speed with barely a sense of effort. Silky smooth. I still love it after a year of experiencing it.


Agree - the car feels more like an extension of your body, then it does something you are actively manipulating to get it to do what or go where you want.


----------



## AutopilotFan

John said:


> I think the feature I enjoy the most that people rarely talk about-unless perhaps to complain-is the traffic-aware navigation.
> Very accurate and I really enjoy it constantly.


This wasn't new to me when I bought a Tesla. I was using Waze on my phone, which provides traffic-aware navigation. In fact the first few weeks of my Tesla use I spent running both Waze and Tesla's navigation to see how they differ.

So I can't call that a benefit of electric cars. Any car can have traffic aware navigation if you don't expect the navigation to drive the car for you.


----------



## AutopilotFan

Nom said:


> I had to think about this ... and I may change my mind ... but for me, I love how 'smoothly' and instantly the car reacts to the acceleration pedal.
> 
> No down shifts, no sounds of struggle ... just an awesome glide up in speed with barely a sense of effort. Silky smooth. I still love it after a year of experiencing it.





GeoJohn23 said:


> Agree - the car feels more like an extension of your body, then it does something you are actively manipulating to get it to do what or go where you want.


I agree! If you decide you want to be going at a speed just press the pedal and you're at that speed. No waiting.


----------



## Ed Woodrick

John said:


> I think the feature I enjoy the most that people rarely talk about-unless perhaps to complain-is the traffic-aware navigation.
> Very accurate and I really enjoy it constantly.


That's not a Tesla feature. It's available on most every other car with Navigation. Heck, I've been using it on my Garmin GPS for a long time.


----------



## shareef777

JasonF said:


> I feel that the Supercharger network is an essential feature for EV _perception. _Before that concept existed, customers and manufacturers both relegated EV's to "city car" - the 2nd car you might buy, if you can afford it, to commute to work and back, to supplement your "real car" that burns gasoline and you use to go even on relatively short trips.


I don't think that it really changed minds to be honest. I used the SC for an 800mi trip each way. It added over 2hrs to my normally 12hr commute. I love my 3, but I won't be doing that again. I'm holding off trading my wife's Pilot for a Y when they have v3 for our east coast trip.


----------



## shareef777

John said:


> I think the feature I enjoy the most that people rarely talk about-unless perhaps to complain-is the traffic-aware navigation.
> Very accurate and I really enjoy it constantly.


I can see this becoming the best feature once they have stop sign/light recognition. As it stands now I find that I have to engage/dis-engage it too frequently outside of the highway. I can def see this being the best if anyone has a daily highway commute that's long.


----------



## John

shareef777 said:


> I can see this becoming the best feature once they have stop sign/light recognition. As it stands now I find that I have to engage/dis-engage it too frequently outside of the highway. I can def see this being the best if anyone has a daily highway commute that's long.


Are you thinking about Navigate on Autopilot?

I'm just talking about having a satellite map with color-coded live traffic, automatic rerouting, and accurate arrival estimates.

I'm not saying it's the best feature, I'm saying I love it and people don't talk about it much.


----------



## shareef777

John said:


> Are you thinking about Navigate on Autopilot?
> 
> I'm just talking about having a satellite map with color-coded live traffic, automatic rerouting, and accurate arrival estimates.
> 
> I'm not saying it's the best feature, I'm saying I love it and people don't talk about it much.


OK, as others have mentioned that feature isn't unique to Tesla. I had that on my Honda in 2013. Though getting google map updates included with every update is sweet. Spent an hour the other day trying to help my dad update his 2016 Ford Escape over the phone. We never figured it out. Googling some solutions it seems we have to pay $150 for an update card. That's nuts.

Though my wife's Pilot includes CarPlay which allows me to use Apple/Google maps apps which is nicer then my Tesla.


----------



## JasonF

shareef777 said:


> I don't think that it really changed minds to be honest. I used the SC for an 800mi trip each way. It added over 2hrs to my normally 12hr commute. I love my 3, but I won't be doing that again. I'm holding off trading my wife's Pilot for a Y when they have v3 for our east coast trip.


I'm not talking about very long trips, though. In fact, if I would go on a long trip, I would rent a car, in case the unthinkable happens. I don't want to have to worry about getting an undrivable car home after a crash. Because rental EV's are still both rare and expensive, it would probably end up being a gas car.

Where I live, in Central Florida, people tend to drive an hour or two to the beach, or nearby cities, occasionally. With the previous generation EV's, not only would a 50-100 mile range not be enough, there was also no charging available when you get there. So if you bought, for example, a first generation Leaf, it would be forever stuck inside Orlando. If you wanted to go to the beach, you would have to also have a gas car. Of course that hurt EV sales a lot, because it's a far less useful car, costs _more_ than a gas car, and requires it to be a second car. So it was basically reserved for people with a lot of extra disposable income, and were also open to a little extra stress in their life for what they're paying.

On a more personal note, my job is one of those where I do have an office job I go to daily, and that mileage is pretty predictable (about 30 miles per day), but occasionally I might have to go to other sites, and add between 20 and 50 extra miles. I would not have been able to buy one of those early EV's, because even if it had 100 mile estimated range, I would have had to do things like drive home below the speed limit and without A/C for those days where I had extra miles, and maybe still not make it.

Nowadays, I almost always have enough charge to cover even the worst day. But even if I had been recalibrating the battery this week and only have 50 miles left, and suddenly have to run to one of the other sites, I can stop at a Supercharger for 15 minutes along the way and have plenty of power to get home.


----------



## John

shareef777 said:


> Though my wife's Pilot includes CarPlay which allows me to use Apple/Google maps apps which is nicer then my Tesla.


I sometimes use CarPlay with rentals when I have to. It's better than mounting the phone on the dash, though just barely.

I find the 15" satellite vieTesla nav with traffic to be far superior, and requires no lashup with my phone.

Curious why you think CarPlay is better. To me it's far worse.


----------



## FRC

shareef777 said:


> I don't think that it really changed minds to be honest.


It only changed 100% of the minds that I possess.


----------



## shareef777

John said:


> I sometimes use CarPlay with rentals when I have to. It's better than mounting the phone on the dash, though just barely.
> 
> I find the 15" satellite vieTesla nav with traffic to be far superior, and requires no lashup with my phone.
> 
> Curious why you think CarPlay is better. To me it's far worse.


Easier control of the music library I have on my phone. I can also tell Siri to navigate to a person from my contacts. And the interface is easier to get to the map. It's a bit annoying having to slid the music panel up to navigate around music options, and than slide it down (but not too far down that I can't see what's playing).


----------



## garsh

shareef777 said:


> I don't think that it really changed minds to be honest.


A lot of people get a Tesla to replace their primary vehicle precisely because they can road trip it.


----------



## Tesla Newbie

shareef777 said:


> It's a bit annoying having to slid the music panel up to navigate around music options, and than slide it down (but not too far down that I can't see what's playing).


Just want to be sure you are not sliding the music panel up and down from the ridges at the top of its window. That works, but it takes an extra few nanoseconds to control exactly where it lands. Instead, if you give the music icon an upward nudge with your forefinger, the window opens so you can select the source; then, when you give the icon a downward nudge, it closes the window just to the point where you can see what's playing without taking up too much real estate.


----------



## Achooo

shareef777 said:


> So my wife took my 3 and I got stuck with her Pilot. As I was driving the fuel indicator turned on. I'm out here now filling up gas in below freezing temps. Charging at home everyday in my attached garage truly is the most under-rated feature of an EV.


I agree with this completely. There is nothing like leaving with a "full tank" every morning. In fact, I now have more range anxiety in my wife's ICE as I have to worry about stopping at a gas station on my way to wherever and also worry about needing to actually check whether or not there's enough in the tank.


----------



## scooterman

Not sure this "under" rated in the public but one of my favorite features is the keyless functionality. Just hop in and hop out. Anytime I take an ICE vehicle out, I in-evidently forget to turn it off or lock...


----------



## Ed Woodrick

shareef777 said:


> I don't think that it really changed minds to be honest. I used the SC for an 800mi trip each way. It added over 2hrs to my normally 12hr commute. I love my 3, but I won't be doing that again. I'm holding off trading my wife's Pilot for a Y when they have v3 for our east coast trip.


You absolutely just proved the point. The perception was that you couldn't travel long distances with a EV. Not only did it prove the point, but it proved it well enough that the point no longer exists in your mind. +1 Superchargers!!!!

It you normally do a pretty much straight through 12 hr trip, then it is indeed going to add some time. But if take a trip in which you stop to eat, take periodic bio breaks and stretch your legs, with a little planning, you can reduce the times significantly. Just something as simple as not stopping to charge, but instead, stopping to eat (and charge at the same time) can make huge impacts to the timing and perception of the trip time.

You will probably find that while v3 does cut some time off, it may not be as much as you may think. And if you are stopping for a meal, it will probably take longer. Why, because you can't go in and eat while the car is charging, you have to move it too quickly.


----------



## NR4P

scooterman said:


> Not sure this "under" rated in the public but one of my favorite features is the keyless functionality. Just hop in and hop out. Anytime I take an ICE vehicle out, I in-evidently forget to turn it off or lock...


I agree that the charging and BT phone unlock are two underrated features. If you ever left your phone behind at home, office or restaurant, you realize it very quickly when you can't get into the car just by walking up to it.


----------



## shareef777

Tesla Newbie said:


> Just want to be sure you are not sliding the music panel up and down from the ridges at the top of its window. That works, but it takes an extra few nanoseconds to control exactly where it lands. Instead, if you give the music icon an upward nudge with your forefinger, the window opens so you can select the source; then, when you give the icon a downward nudge, it closes the window just to the point where you can see what's playing without taking up too much real estate.


Wow, almost a year of ownership and didn't realize the tool icons were gesture aware. Would of gone and tested this out, but my wife took the car ... again.


----------



## shareef777

scooterman said:


> Not sure this "under" rated in the public but one of my favorite features is the keyless functionality. Just hop in and hop out. Anytime I take an ICE vehicle out, I in-evidently forget to turn it off or lock...


My wife's Pilot has a similar feature. I just grab my keys, which has her key fob on it and get in the car. Don't have to touch the fob. Car auto locks when I walk away.

The Tesla would be better if it worked 100% of the time like the Pilot. It's a bit annoying when it doesn't. Just as it's awesome not having to fuel in the cold, it's pretty annoying trying to get in your car in the cold weather or rain and it's not picking up your phone. Pulling out your phone with gloves on or in the rain really killed that feature. Its bad enough that I rely on my Tesla fob, which ISN'T passive (bought it before they released the passive one, which is another gripe as I was told my 3 doesn't have the hardware for a passive remote, which was a complete and total lie).


----------



## shareef777

Ed Woodrick said:


> You absolutely just proved the point. The perception was that you couldn't travel long distances with a EV. Not only did it prove the point, but it proved it well enough that the point no longer exists in your mind. +1 Superchargers!!!!
> 
> It you normally do a pretty much straight through 12 hr trip, then it is indeed going to add some time. But if take a trip in which you stop to eat, take periodic bio breaks and stretch your legs, with a little planning, you can reduce the times significantly. Just something as simple as not stopping to charge, but instead, stopping to eat (and charge at the same time) can make huge impacts to the timing and perception of the trip time.
> 
> You will probably find that while v3 does cut some time off, it may not be as much as you may think. And if you are stopping for a meal, it will probably take longer. Why, because you can't go in and eat while the car is charging, you have to move it too quickly.


That's a false narrative by EV owners. You really can't go more than about 200mi without having to stop and charge. Various factors contribute to the lower distance. Mostly that speed limits are 70mph and there's a drastic loss in efficiency at high speeds. But also the distance between SCs. Even if you could get 250mi, it's no good when the next SC is 60mi after the 200mi mark therefore requiring a stop every 200mi. At 70mph it means you have to stop every 3 hours. Don't know about you, but I don't need to eat or use the restroom every three hours.

Now some people prefer to stop every three hours on a long distance trip. And I'd agree, if you're that type of driver an EV is absolutely a no brained for a road trip. But my point is that an EV doesn't give you the option of a straight drive. And everyone I know prefers a straight drive over stopping every 3 hours.


----------



## FRC

shareef777 said:


> That's a false narrative by EV owners. You really can't go more than about 200mi without having to stop and charge. Various factors contribute to the lower distance. Mostly that speed limits are 70mph and there's a drastic loss in efficiency at high speeds. But also the distance between SCs. Even if you could get 250mi, it's no good when the next SC is 60mi after the 200mi mark therefore requiring a stop every 200mi. At 70mph it means you have to stop every 3 hours. Don't know about you, but I don't need to eat or use the restroom every three hours.
> 
> Now some people prefer to stop every three hours on a long distance trip. And I'd agree, if you're that type of driver an EV is absolutely a no brained for a road trip. But my point is that an EV doesn't give you the option of a straight drive. And everyone I know prefers a straight drive over stopping every 3 hours.


I completely agree with your stop every 3hours/200miles assessment. these are precisely the numbers I use in my extensive travels. My best guess @shareef777 is that you and everyone you know is a good deal younger than me and "everyone I know". 200 miles and 3 hours is about the maximum my butt and bones can stand. Before Tesla, I was a get there as fast as possible driver and generally arrived miserable. Post Tesla, I discovered that a 25 minute stop every 3 hours allows me to arrive rested and ready. I estimate that it adds about 40 minutes to a 600 mile trip and I don't mind this at all. I hope to never return to my earlier driving practices.


----------



## Klaus-rf

shareef777 said:


> And everyone I know prefers a straight drive over stopping every 3 hours.


 Give it few more years and this attitude will change.


----------



## MelindaV

shareef777 said:


> The Tesla would be better if it worked 100% of the time like the Pilot. It's a bit annoying when it doesn't.


in nearly 1 ½ years of driving the Model 3, I've not once had the phone-as-a-key not work. it has worked 100% in the case of my phone/car


----------



## AutopilotFan

MelindaV said:


> in nearly 1 ½ years of driving the Model 3, I've not once had the phone-as-a-key not work. it has worked 100% in the case of my phone/car


Mine works about 90% of the time, and the other 10% I either need to wait a few seconds or prime it by opening the trunk manually. Judging by reports here it's a problem with the phone (or the phone's Bluetooth behavior) rather than the car.

@shareef777 , you may find it more reliable after you've updated your phone. Some people have purchased a keyfob because of this issue.


----------



## garsh

MelindaV said:


> in nearly 1 ½ years of driving the Model 3, I've not once had the phone-as-a-key not work. it has worked 100% in the case of my phone/car


The only time I had an issue was after upgrading a Moto g6 from Android O to P. The phone was just too under-powered to run P very well. I would sometimes have to unlock the phone and bring up the Tesla app to wake up the car.


----------



## TomT

Easy choice for me: Over the air software upgrades!


----------



## MelindaV

TomT said:


> Easy choice for me: Over the air software upgrades!


now, lets bring on the next update!


----------



## Tchris

garsh said:


> A lot of people get a Tesla to replace their primary vehicle precisely because they can road trip it.


Exactly. I would absolutely not have purchased a Tesla had it not been for the Supercharger network.


----------



## shareef777

MelindaV said:


> in nearly 1 ½ years of driving the Model 3, I've not once had the phone-as-a-key not work. it has worked 100% in the case of my phone/car












I couldn't help it. Love Ron Burgundy lol.

But yeah, it's always worked, but def has lagged or required that I wake my phone for it to connect. Could be an issue with iOS or the car taking a while to wake. I don't see it being a BT issue as all other devices connect to BT just fine. It's an iPhone XS Max, so relatively new (1.5 yo).


----------



## MelindaV

Mine has just ”always” worked. Sorry you doubt that, but it is true.


----------



## DaveW

This thread is stale but thought I would chime in. In the process of getting a Model3 and the SC system is what pushed me into getting one. We got it for road trips as my wife's health prevents her from flying nowadays. We are retired now and so we are in no hurry when travelling. I used to do 1,000 mile days in my ICE quite regularly (best was 2,000 miles in 33hours) but those days are behind me now for the most part. So for me it was - no SC's, no M3.


----------



## Jim Brown

_Seriously folks!! I can't believe nobody has mentioned the "Whoopie Cushion"!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are there ANY other cars that have this?!?_


----------



## AutopilotFan

Jim Brown said:


> _Seriously folks!! I can't believe nobody has mentioned the "Whoopie Cushion"!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are there ANY other cars that have this?!?_


Now I feel like an old "fart". 

Most of us had fun with that on the Software Update thread for the release that delivered it to us. I can't call it underrated, but having software updates that contain new features is one of the best things about owning a Tesla.

I'm eagerly awaiting the feature that lets us use and control the sounds emitted for low speed pedestrian warnings. I want people to hear the vworp vworp vwarp of a TARDIS when I am approaching them.


----------



## FRC

Jim Brown said:


> _Seriously folks!! I can't believe nobody has mentioned the "Whoopie Cushion"!!!!!!!!!!!!! Are there ANY other cars that have this?!?_


I had honestly forgotten about this "feature" until your post. IMHO this feature is not underrated in the least...very forgettable.


----------



## shareef777

1.5 years and I’m still in love with the “full tank” every morning. I know other EVs charge at home, but they don’t give you a ~300mi tank.


----------



## Achooo

shareef777 said:


> 1.5 years and I'm still in love with the "full tank" every morning. I know other EVs charge at home, but they don't give you a ~300mi tank.


I agree with this completely. There is something special about leaving with a full tank every morning. I have more range anxiety in my gas powered cars than I do in my Tesla.


----------



## Apone

One previous commenter mentioned this but it is the relationship between the accelerator and action. I've always been a sportscar guy and wanted manuals so I could keep the car in the powerband and get instant response. All this time, who knew I really wanted electric. No turbo lag, no downshift. I got this car to go faster than any ICE car I've owned at less than half the maintenance cost and even a reduced acquisition cost compared to many of the options I would really have wanted. It's the definition of having my cake and eating it too. Filling up at home is just icing on that cake.

I still miss cool engine sounds and changing gears but there are too many upsides to this thing.


----------



## Ed Woodrick

Apone said:


> One previous commenter mentioned this but it is the relationship between the accelerator and action. I've always been a sportscar guy and wanted manuals so I could keep the car in the powerband and get instant response. All this time, who knew I really wanted electric. No turbo lag, no downshift. I got this car to go faster than any ICE car I've owned at less than half the maintenance cost and even a reduced acquisition cost compared to many of the options I would really have wanted. It's the definition of having my cake and eating it too. Filling up at home is just icing on that cake.
> 
> I still miss cool engine sounds and changing gears but there are too many upsides to this thing.


Indeed, lag and having to shift are problems that the ICE can't overcome. They are all problems that required a patch, such as a multi-speed transmission to be able to keep the engine from stalling out.

And noise, that's honestly the output as a severely inefficient solution. (mechanical parts rubbing against each other and the requirements to move so much air around)


----------



## Kimmo57

Apone said:


> One previous commenter mentioned this but it is the relationship between the accelerator and action. I've always been a sportscar guy and wanted manuals so I could keep the car in the powerband and get instant response. All this time, who knew I really wanted electric. No turbo lag, no downshift. I got this car to go faster than any ICE car I've owned at less than half the maintenance cost and even a reduced acquisition cost compared to many of the options I would really have wanted. It's the definition of having my cake and eating it too. Filling up at home is just icing on that cake.
> 
> I still miss cool engine sounds and changing gears but there are too many upsides to this thing.


You can always get the "exhaust speakers" 
https://www.hautopart.com/product/tesla-model-3-active-sound-buzzer/


----------



## SP's Tesla

I’ve had my Model Y for a little over a month, and I’d have to say one of the most underrated features is the one-pedal driving!

With the regenerative braking and the Hold Stopping Mode, I’ve only hit my brake pedal a handful of times. It’s great!

Sean


----------



## GDN

Kimmo57 said:


> You can always get the "exhaust speakers"
> https://www.hautopart.com/product/tesla-model-3-active-sound-buzzer/


I have to start this post, with "To each his own...." However if someone wants to spend $1000 to have their Tesla make noise, I've got some swampland in FL. lol


----------



## lance.bailey

GDN said:


> I have to start this post, with "To each his own...."


I'm thinking "a fool and his money" but that invites questions about who has mine...


----------



## IPv6Freely

Not having to get gas is definitely up there, but I'd say a complete lack of road rage or general annoyance with other drivers of any sort is up there for me.

If I'm commuting to work (only about 45 minutes so it's not too bad), I just get on the highway, turn on AP, and just enjoy the scenery. I go the speed I go, I don't care about the jackass in the low end BMW that thinks he's super cool weaving in and out to get to work 5 minutes sooner. I don't care about the guy who gets right up behind me because he doesn't think I'm going fast enough (dude, I'm going the exact same speed as the car in front of me - get mad at him, not me!)

The level of zen while commuting now has definitely made my days better overall.


----------

